# q on clearing cache/ wiping data



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Do I need to wipe the data and clear cache/dalvik when restoring a backup, what if I've restored several backups several times?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am sure it won't hurt to wipe before you restore a backup but I don't believe it is necessary. I never do it since the restore overwrites everything on the device to what the backup contains. As a result I assume it is formatting everything for me. I do wipe cache after the restore is done as a habit but I do it almost any time I am booting back into android from recovery as a precaution basically.

And far as the second part of your question I am unclear what you are asking. If you are wondering if there is a limit to how many times you use a nandroid backup I would say no. I have a few backups of my favorite roms that I have restored back to quite a fee times without any issues.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jht3 (Jul 23, 2011)

good question, i'd like the truth as well

i go ahead and wipe EVERTHING when manually restoring a backup; data, cache, dalvik, and system. only takes an extra 30secs and i figure better safe than sorry since i don't know how the actual restore works.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

I've only been wiping everything when changing to a different rom/kernel if I'm just flashing an old backup of the same rom I don't. Its been working okay this way, I just wanted to make sure i shouldn't be wiping when flashing a backup of the same rom repeated times. I also only flash new roms when fully charged and pluged in, then after its all set up I unplug the phone, power down, plug it back in and wait till the light turns green and boot to recovery and wipe batt stats. Then I reboot the phone and unplug it and let the batt drain fully and recharge.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

u dont have to wipe anything. nandroid restore wipes everything and restores the entire backup anyways. but ya u could wipe cache afterwards if u want to.


----------

